# 308vs270



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

I am looking for a 308 L h model what do you all prefer to 270 or 308
curious trying to get people's opinion

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

For what? Deer? Coyotes? Paper? Shooting long distance over a prarie? Shooting in heavy brush at 75 yards?

Love my .270. Uncle killed a moose with it and PH in Namibia Africa killed an Eland with it. Have shot coyotes to 700 yards......


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Deer hunting debating on getting a 3:08 or new scope for my Ruger m77 270

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

They will both easily take deer at any ethical range. They will both take down most anything in N. America besides brown bear and any African Plains game.....

Throw a dart there is no wrong choice. I'm partial to the .270.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

JMO but I'd re scope the M77 since you already have that. 

Or you could run to the gun store and get a .308 because you don't have one.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Throw a dart there is no wrong choice. I'm partial to the .270.


Agree 100%...

but I'm partial to the .308. I prefer a short action rifle. 200 yds and less there's not much difference. Beyond that the .270 begins to shine, at 300 yards (using same weight bullets) the .270 has about a 6" flatter trajectory. At 500 it's 30"+ flatter.

The .308 does offer a broader range of bullets though.

http://gundata.org/ballistic-calculator/


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> JMO but I'd re scope the M77 since you already have that.
> 
> Or you could run to the gun store and get a .308 because you don't have one.


Lol right I am pushing for a new Leopold 4 X 12 X 40

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wait .... if you have a .270......and you are asking this question about another rifle then yes buy another rifle.  any caliber......set it up different than your current. Maybe make one a long range gun with 26" barrel and zeiss Hd5 3x15 with RZ800 reticle and the next make more of a mountain rifle with 18"-20" barrel and a lightweight 2x7 scope for tight quarters or light carry.

I would get a second .270 so I didn't have to stock different cartridges.

Oooooooo another rifle! Another rifle!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Throw a dart there is no wrong choice. I'm partial to the .270.


Same here. No wrong choice. The .270 has been doing what it does very well for a long time. So has the .308. For me my .270 is my "grab it first"
rifle. Not the only tool in my shed but certainly my favorite. house wolf makes some good points on both. The .308 has a larger variety of bullet weights available where the .270 is a little limited


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Both good rounds. Not much difference for 99% of users except short action vs. long action.

*Beyond that the .270 begins to shine, at 300 yards (using same weight bullets) the .270 has about a 6" flatter trajectory. *

That's literally true but somewhat misleading.

Because the 270 has a smaller diameter, a 150 grain 270 bullet will have a higher BC than the same bullet in a 150 grain 308. So, firing both at the same velocity, yeah, the one with the higher BC does better.

Scale the 308 bullet up so as to use a bullet of equal BC, and the differences between the two at 300 yards + are smaller.

Change the 308 to 260 or 7-08, and the differences are even smaller.

For example, in the 7-08, same basic BC (Nosler Partition 150 as the example), you lose around 40 fps relative to the 270, but the 270 needs 60+ grains of powder while the 7-80 needs only around 50.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I like the 308. Better bullet choice and there is cheap ammo to practice with. Easy to reload also. Not that the 270 isnt but more choices there also


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

I like the 308 as well.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Its a toss up for sure

Here is what you need to ask yourself

Is the amount of kick important? The 270 kicks a little but harder so the the 308 wins on that. But is that important to you?

the 270 is a faster bullet with speed comes less drop. Is that important to you?

the 3 best hunting bullets for NA is 308 30-06 and 270. All 3 are all-around perfect bullets so there really is no correct answer.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

put some new glass on the 270 if gun is in good shape and suits you, i put a ziess 3-12 56mm on my 7mag and loved it, moved scope to a new 6.5 creedmoor ruger m77 hawkeye and love it all, less kick easy on shoulder

good luck on what ever you decide


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

My vote is buy another rifle....how can you go wrong with that? 

I never owned 308 until last year...ended up buying the Rem 700 AAC model for my daughter.

We took it on the Holden Youth Hunt and it (and she) performed superbly! Brett was trying to buy it from me before we left...but the kiddo wasn't quite ready to part ways LOL.

Video was awesome too...thanks again Brett for the memories...absolutely priceless!!

Her two deer ran a combined 4 feet....straight down!





This may sound crazy, and may not even be correct...but what I have noticed with the 308 and traditional lead tip bullets....is that the heavy/larger diameter bullet and the slower speeds actually make the bullet seem to hit harder?

Rather than the bullet zipping through, the animal seems to absorb it.

PS - the AAC model comes with a great stock, and is pre-threaded for a can. Hmmmmm...I should probably get a can to help protect the kids ears shouldn't I?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Rifles are like a tool box full of hammers.All brands,and some are for nail,tacks,ball peen for steel,hammers to chip welds,break rocks for masonry,and sledge hammers for the big stuff.Start getting all kinds of rifles for different jobs.Life is way to short to have 1 or 2 rifles that might work.That's how I look at it,but my wife doesn't get it.Have fun making your decision.Every reply you got so far I consider right on.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Never owned a 270...if some one gave me one I would sell it and buy another 308


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

wet dreams said:


> Never owned a 270...if some one gave me one I would sell it and buy another 308


Me too. Threw my dies and all my brass in the creek along time ago. I had a great article on subject of different calibers and their terminal ballistics but lost it. Here's one opinion.
http://www.ballisticstudies.com/Knowledgebase/Game+Killing+Fundamentals.html


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Had a 270 forever...I'm content.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ernest said:


> Both good rounds. Not much difference for 99% of users except short action vs. long action.
> 
> *Beyond that the .270 begins to shine, at 300 yards (using same weight bullets) the .270 has about a 6" flatter trajectory. *
> 
> ...


X2 Yes sir.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

sgrem said:


> They will both easily take deer at any ethical range. They will both take down most anything in N. America besides brown bear and any African Plains game.....
> 
> Throw a dart there is no wrong choice. I'm partial to the .270.


Thats a good way to put it so X-2...1 other + for 308 is it a NATO cartridge..That should and does assure availability.And seems to keep prices down a bit.. Both are Fantastic


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

trout250 said:


> put some new glass on the 270 if gun is in good shape and suits you, i put a ziess 3-12 56mm on my 7mag and loved it, moved scope to a new 6.5 creedmoor ruger m77 hawkeye and love it all, less kick easy on shoulder
> 
> good luck on what ever you decide


M77 Hawkeye are nice bro

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

